# Greets from Montreal Canada and Vintaudio !



## Franky Vintaudio (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi all, I'm Franky from Vintaudio
Vintaudio's a sound design company I started back in 2001 when I couldn't find decent electric guitar samples, from that came Giga Clean Electric Guitars our first library. Had a similar problem back in 2002 when I couldn't find a decent Upright Piano Library and there it was we had our second hit with the Upright Library Collection which received 5 stars from Sound on Sound and well then came the Yamaha C7 which is my pride and joy it still is my numero uno when I'm working in the studio.

I'm also a producer arranger and professional musician, I work with a lot of artists up here in Montreal from the unknown to the top names, I'm mainly a lead singer and Keyboard player, but in the last 2 years I've also been gigging as a Bass player and Rythm guitarist.

Happy holidays to all ! :D :lol:  

Kindly
Franky
Vintaudio
www.vintaudio.com


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Franky! I think you'll like it here - enjoy the forum.


----------

